# Is a Pea Picker really worth this?



## mickeyc (Nov 25, 2015)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/5327706047.html


Mike


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 25, 2015)

The paint touch-up leaves something to be desired. Obviously not a 3 speed. Nice OG seat. $2500 is dreamland.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2015)

The only Krates I ever actually seen sell for that kind of money are near mint disc brake bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## ozzmonaut (Nov 25, 2015)

Yeah, that ain't happenin.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 25, 2015)

I would say $1800 tops. I sold a repainted orange for $1600 that was a 71'. So a mint green 69 would definitely sell for almost 18 on ebay


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 25, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> I would say $1800 tops. I sold a repainted orange for $1600 that was a 71'. *So a mint green 69 *would definitely sell for almost 18 on ebay





I thought that was Campus Green?   .................................... J/K


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 26, 2015)

$1250 is tops.


----------



## Darthvader (Nov 26, 2015)

Wrong tires those are expensive. Seat is not so great does not match the quality of the paint. Who knows what else has been monkied. Probably swapped out the seat and tire to another bike.


----------



## vincev (Nov 26, 2015)

Nope,not even close.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 26, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> $1250 is tops.





Typical of Todays Craigslist.  What used to a be a great source for finding wholesale or even fair retail bikes and goods is now........on a good day?  ........Double retail.

Certainly there are still some deals out there, but most of what CL offers up?  is along these lines.....

or worse..


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 26, 2015)

seems right for someone with any money!!!! I' buy it if it was local

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## W2J (Nov 26, 2015)

seller is delusional.too much internet and not enough brains.maybe he saw another one listed for that price,but never checked to see if it actually sold.


----------



## mrg (Nov 27, 2015)

It may be worth that to him but nobody else unless he finds a real sucker that saw another one advertised at a crazy high price and thinks that what they go for, unless its that rare one with the front & rear disc brakes.


----------

